# Gilmer Wood Company



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you for the review


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks, I live here and didn't know about it.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

I no longer shop there as their price is generally through the roof compared to other sources.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

This company actually has a pretty good web site which is about a 100 times better than your review which tells us very little…........................


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks rad457. for the heads up on Gilmer's. i'll check out their site!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry redryder for my poor review, thought company name and location would be enough information if anyone was interested in this type of wood. 
darthford care to share some of your sources? Only been interested in solid hardwoods for the last year, supply not that great up here in the great white north.
Andre from Alberta.


----------



## NatalieM (Jan 6, 2013)

darthford care to share some of your sources?


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

We have a number of other local suppliers, Hardwood Industries, Crosscut Hardwoods, Emerson Hardwood Company. My source for AAAA figured maple well I don't share that one lol


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Or sometimes the local Home Depot.









3/4×5 1/2×8 ft (actual size) 26.00 dollars..straight, no blemishes, consistently highly figured both sides.

DanP


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice score Dan.
I've been using Lowes and Home Depot as a source for figured Maple for years.

Also, I'd take a board like that to the manager and ask for a discount because, well, it's obviously "damaged".

Works every time.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice board, $26.00, I pay more for a poplar board up here, Lowes does have some okay Wood, Home Depot not so much. Have a store called Windsor Plywood which gets some nice stuff but very pricey. My go too for selection 
and price is P. J.s Hardwood, real nice Maple at $4.50 a bd/ft. and 8/4 to boot. I would attach a link but not sure how to do that!


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks LJ616… funny it was the very last board. People had gone through all the lumber but rejecting that particular board.

Rad, next time you"re down this way you might check out Goby Walnut..just down the street from Gilmer. They also carry a large selection of Maple as well as a huge inventory of walnut.

DanP


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes I heard Gobys was good, rest of the class went over, but I had other commitments, have been looking over there website but not the same as actually seeing the wood in person. Might be back in February ? Next time I'm at Lowes might try that Discount angle! Some of the poplar boards had some dark green stains!


----------



## WoodMarkCreations (Oct 7, 2010)

I have purchased from them off the internet and been pleased with my purchases and their service


----------



## Damien133 (Sep 15, 2013)

I've had nothing but problems with them from the start, with them refusing to ship several different (non protected) woods to australia when i've asked about them, after taking days or weeks to reply to my emails, or simply not replying at all. 
Just got told that they would not ship any african blackwood here as well, despite having spent months in emails with them trying to make sure there were not going to be any problems getting it here. 
(and having taken a second job a few months ago to help pay for it)


----------



## DrDarin (Jul 20, 2016)

These guys are the biggest d*cks ever. I wandered in one time during lunch (used to work less than 1/4 mile from them) and pulled some scrap from one of their crap barrels that added up to $11. I asked one of the turds who works there if he would take $10 because I only had a $10 bill on me - I thought he would appreciate me not using a card. He practically yelled at me - "Don't EVER ask this again. EVER!" This was nearly two years ago and I haven't bought a stick from them since.


----------

